# Liste der Trophäen



## Maireen (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mich mal drangesetzt und ein paar Trophäen aufgelistet. Die Liste ist noch nicht komplett, muss farblich noch überarbeitet werden und die entsprechenden Bilder kommen auch noch dazu.
Aber da ich glaube das die Liste ansich auch in der Rohfassung schon ein wenig weiterhelfen könnte, poste ich sie trotzdem schonmal.
Solltet ihr noch Trophäen finden, Fehler entdecken oder sonstiges könnt ihr das gerne drunter posten.

Lg Maireen



> Trophäen
> 
> Narbiges Wurmauge
> Trübes Wurmauge
> ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juli 2007)

*wink*

Habe selbst schon angefangen, so eine Liste zu machen, inklusive der Monster, die die Trophäe droppt und wo man sie findet.
Werd' ich mal übersichtlich gestalten und dir dann zukommen lassen.
Sieh' dir doch außerdem mal diese Übersicht an, da findest du bestimmt auch noch Ergänzungen für dein "Werk".

An die Mods: Oben festtackern, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asdan (6. Juli 2007)

Wenn Ihr schon dabei seid, so eine Liste anzufertigen, dann schreibt doch bitte auch direkt neben die Trophäen, für welches Handwerk diese nutzbar ist!

Grüße,
Asdan


----------



## Maireen (7. Juli 2007)

hättest du den ganzen Beitrag gelesen, hättest du auch gelesen das die Liste noch nicht komplett ist. 
Aber tu dir keinen Zwang an, kann sich ja jeder aktiv beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathryn (29. Juli 2007)

Eine Liste von Trophäen ist eine gute Sache. Daher hoffe ich, dass Du sie weiterführen wirst.

Aber: Nicht alle dort oben aufgeführten Trophäen sind für das Handwerk. Seit dem Patch sind Handwerks-Trophäen von den übrigen leicht am Hintergrund des Icons zu unterscheiden.

mintgrüner Hintergrund = Handwerksgegenstand
violetter Hintergrund = anderer Verwendungszweck (z.B. die 45er Klassenquesten)

Du könntest also entweder die Trophäen, die nicht für Berufe gedacht sind, aus der Liste entfernen, oder eine Gesamttrophäenliste machen, in der bspw. auch die Klassenquest-Sammelgegenstände den jeweiligen Klassen zugeordnet sind.


----------



## Maireen (1. August 2007)

Eine neue, oder erweitere Liste in Farbe und Bild ist in Arbeit. Leider sind meine ganzen bisher gesammelten Daten auf etwas unglückliche Art und Weise nicht mehr verfügbar, so das sich alles noch ein wenig verzögert.

Items für Klassenquest sind dann auch miteingebaut.


----------



## Lilo07 (1. August 2007)

ich verkaufe die trophäen einfach immer an den händler weil ich des net verstehe wozu ich die brauche, ja für die items beim craften aber ich bekomme eh nie rezepte, darum verkaufe ich jetzt nur noch barren und leder^^

lilo


----------

